# Displaying Insulators



## Dugout (May 19, 2011)

Here is a nice way to display insulators. It even turns so you can examine them easily.


----------



## Dansalata (May 19, 2011)

good idea!!!


----------



## Brains (May 19, 2011)

i display my insulators by holding them too close to peoples faces, that way they have to look


----------



## ajohn (May 21, 2011)

Way cool!


----------



## Poison_Us (May 21, 2011)

Very cool idea.  Add some chistmas lights in them and WHALA!  Don't need a tree this year.


----------



## BillinMo (May 26, 2011)

Neat idea!  After all these years of collecting insulators, I've never seen anyone display them like that before.


----------



## GuntherHess (May 26, 2011)

ou la la an insulator stripper pole..[]


----------



## Dugout (May 29, 2011)

Appreciate all the comments. Thanks guys!


----------



## rockbot (Jun 1, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Brains
> 
> i display my insulators by holding them too close to peoples faces, that way they have to look


 
 [][][]

 I got a bunch of the original cross arms and a box full of the threaded pieces. I've been tempted to do something with them.[]


----------



## Brains (Jun 1, 2011)

We made a really short pole with or left over arms and a pole-butt we dug out of the ground.
 looks nice if you like telephone poles... but the rest of my family hated it.
 ...anyways, pole displays are always one option if you have the hardware


----------



## BellwoodBoys (Jun 21, 2011)

consitering the 70 inslulators I have, thats a good Idea.


----------

